# أول يوم مدرســــة...



## ABOTARBO (15 سبتمبر 2010)

* 
حالة طوارئ
بين أخطاء الإجازة والاستعداد للواجبات









بعد فترة قضاها الأبناء مستمتعين بالإجازة ما بين اللعب واللهو ومشاهدة التليفزيون والسهر حتى الصباح والنوم حتي وقت متأخر من النهار ، وكل تلك العادات ينبغي على الأولاد التخلص منها قبل بدء العام الدراسي  بشكل تدريجي ، وقبل أن تبدأ الدراسة وأولادنا لم يتخلصوا بعد من عادات الدراسة يجب أن نبدأ من الآن في التخلص منها بالتدريج ،حتى لا يصابوا بالإجهاد والتعب ، كأن يبدءوا في الاستيقاظ مبكراً بشكل تدريجي مرة بحجة شراء لوازم المدرسة

ومرة بحجة التنزه باكراً ، وهكذا حتى يعتادوا الاستيقاظ مبكراً ويألفوا جو الدراسة ويشتموا رائحته ، فلا تكون الأسابيع الأولي فيها شيء من القلق ، كل ذلك حتى يتفهم الأبناء  أن الإجازة لا تختلف عن الدراسة سوى في تغيير نوع النشاط، وأنها لا تعني التوقف عن سبل الحياة لأجل الانغماس في المذاكرة فقط .

طوارئ منزلية

يحتاج أبناؤك لتهيئة الجو حولهم لاستقبال العام الدراسي وهذا الأمر يتطلب منك عدة خطوات محسوبة مثل:

 - ليكن استعدادك لاستقبال العام الدراسي فيه شيء من البشر والسرور، وبالتالي يلتقطه الأبناء.

- أشركي أولادك معك في التجهيز والتحضير لعام دراسي جديد

- تصفح الكتب المدرسية مع أبنائك بشكل سريع لمساعدتهم في التعرف على ما سيتم دراسته، ليكسروا حاجز الاغتراب عن موادهم الدراسية

- من المفيد كذلك قراءة الموضوعات الأولى من كل مقرر دراسي ولو بشكل سريع؛ ليكون لدى الأبناء فكرة مسبقة تساعدهم على المشاركة في الفصل بشكل قوي من أول يوم، ويدعم صورتهم عند مدرسيهم ويشعرهم بالثقة ويشجعهم على الاجتهاد من البداية.

أول يوم مدرسة

لأول يوم في الدراسة طقوس خاصة جداً يجب التحضير لها والاستعداد لها باكراً

ومنها:

 - الاستعداد لتجهيز مستلزمات حقيبة المدرسة ، تجهيز الزي المدرسي و متعلقاته ، تحضير السندوتشات.

- ليتآلف الطفل مع جو المدرسة ضرورة أن يتعرف الطفل على مدرسيه والمناهج التي سيدرسها قبل المدرسة بأسبوع على الأقل.

- أيضاً يمكنك إعداد بعض الهدايا البسيطة للمدرسين من الأقلام أو الورود أو الأعمال الفنية المبتكرة من صنع يديه.

- يفضل تشجيع طفلك على إعداد قائمة بأحلامه للعام الجديد.. ومشكلاته في العام الماضي،وكيف استعد للتغلب عليها.

الواجبات المدرسية

بعد اجتياز مرحلة التحضير للعام الدراسي والاستعداد لأول يوم دراسة ، يبدأ هم ثقيل وكابوس مزعج اسمه واجب المدرسة ، وليكون الواجب المدرسي أمر عادي يتقبله الطفل ويتأقلم معه ، يجب أن يكون لدي الطفل الحافز الذي يؤهله لذلك ، مثل ضرورة أن يفهم الأبناء معني التفوق وقيمة النجاح  ،وبالتالي يصبح لديهم  الدوافع التي تجعلهم يتحمسون للدراسة.

فلا بد أن يشعر الطفل بالرغبة والقدرة على العمل الجاد والمثابرة، والارتباط بأي مهمة، إلى أن يتم إكمالها؛ لأنه لو اكتسب هذا المفهوم الأخلاقي للعمل فسينفعه في حياته المستقبلية كلها، وليست المدرسية فحسب، وإليك بعض المقترحات لتحقيق هذا الهدف:

1- إذا لم تكن علاقتك بطفلك إيجابية فابدأ بتحسينها أولا، ثم افتح معه حوارا حول مستقبله والمهنة التي يود العمل بها، واتركه يتحدث عن أحلامه واستمع إليه بإيجابية، ثم توصل معه إلى أن الاستذكار هو وسيلة تحقيق هذه الأهداف، وليس هدفًا في حد ذاته.

2- ساعديه على تقسيم  الواجبات المدرسية إلى أجزاء صغيرة ، ليتسنى له إنجاز كل جزء علي حدة .

3- اجعلي له هدفاً في حياته يضعه نصب عينيه ، ليبكون ذلك حافزاً له

4- من المفيد أن يفسح المجال للطفل ليقيس بنفسه معدلاته في إنجاز هدفه، وكيفية وخطوات تحقيقه، والتغلب على عوائق تحقيقه. ولا بد أن يشترك معه الوالدان في التخطيط لتحقيقه، وفي وضع جدول لمتابعة أدائه لها، وتفاصيل تطبيقها.

ولتساعدي طفلك علي الاهتمام بواجباته المدرسية والإحساس ينصحك التربيون  بإتباع الخطوات التالية :

الحياد مطلوب





وضّحي لطفلك أن إكمال الواجبات المنزلية وتسليمها للمدرس مسألة بينه وبين مدرّسه، وتذكّري أن الهدف من الواجبات المنزلية هو تعليم الطفل الاعتماد على النفس أثناء العمل، لا تسألي الطفل عمّا إذا كان لديه واجبات أم لا؛ ولا تساعديه إلا إذا طلب هو منك ذلك، يجب أن تتركي للمدرسة أن تطبق العقاب المألوف الذي يترتب على ضعف مستوى الأداء، ولا داعي أن تتشاحني مع الطفل أو تضغطي عليه بشأنها، فالطفل لابد أن يتعلم المسئولية تجاه الواجبات المدرسية من خلال التجارب الشخصية، وقد يسعك أن تعتذري للطفل قائلة له : بعد أن فكرت في الأمر ملياً وجدت أنك كبير بدرجة تجعلك أهلاً لتدبر شؤونك بنفسك، وواجباتك المدرسية هي شأن من شؤونك؛ لذا فلن نتدخل فيها، فنحن واثقون بأنك سوف تفعل الأفضل لنفسك.

ولكن قد يزداد إهمال الطفل لواجباته المدرسية بعد ذلك لفترة مؤقتة؛ ليرى مدى جدّيتك فيما تقولين، وبالفعل قد تكون هذه الفترة من الفترات القلقة بالنسبة لك؛ نظراً لأنك لا تفعلين شيئا سوى انتظار أن يعقل الطفلُ الأمرَ ويعمل بنفسه على تحسين مستواه، ولكن يجب أن يتعلم الطفل من أخطائه، فإذا استطعت أن تتجنبي إنقاذ الطفل من الوقوع في الخطأ، فسوف يتحسن مستواه بشكل مفاجىء في فترة تراوح بين شهرين إلى تسعة أشهر.



- تذكير الطفل باستمرار بواجباته المدرسية قد يؤدي إلى نفوره ورفضه لها؛ وكذلك انتقاده والكلام معه وتهديده قد يؤدي إلى نفس النتيجة. فإكراه الطفل على التعلّم والإنتاج في حكم المستحيل، حيث إن التعلم هو عملية يجب أن يحققها الطفل بنفسه، كما أنه أمر يخص الطفل نفسه، ويجب ألا يتدخل الوالدان فيه إلا في حدود المطلوب برغم أهمية نجاح الطفل بالنسبة لهما .

- مهم جداً أن تكوني علي اتصال دائم مع المدرسة والمدرسين لمناقشة الآراء ووجهات النظر حيال مسؤولية الطفل نحو واجباته المدرسية والمنزلية ، اتفقي مع معلمته بأنك تريدين أن يكون الطفل نفسه ملتزماً بواجباته المنزلية، ويتحمل مسؤوليتها أمام المعلمة أو المعلم، موضحة أنك تفضلين عدم التدخل للتأكد منها أو تصحيحها؛ لأن ذلك لم يساعد الطفل في السابق، وأفهمي المعلم أو المعلمة أن هدفك هو مساعدة المدرسة، وأنك تستطيعين القيام بذلك بشكل أفضل لو تم إرسال تقرير مختصر عن مستوى الطفل في المدرسة كل أسبوع، وإذا كان المعلم يرى أن الطفل بحاجة إلى مساعدة أكثر فاطلبي منه أن يقترح برنامج دروس خصوصية محددة، وفي المرحلة المتوسطة قد يكون تلقي الطفل دروساً خصوصية مع زميل له ـ في الغالب ـ محفزاً قوياً له على التحسن.

-الإقلال من مشاهدة التلفزيون وألعاب الفيديو خلال أيام الأسبوع الدراسية وأكدي للطفل أنه سينال كل ما حرم منه إذا اجتاز اختبار نهاية الأسبوع بنجاح ، وليفهم أنك بذلك إنما تساعديه علي تنظيم وقته .

- من المهم جداً اعتماد نظام الحوافز والمكافآت التشجيعية للطفل لأانه تساعده على تحسين مستواه الدراسي، كما يمكن أن تسمعي رأي الطفل فيما يمكن أن يساعده على تحسين مستواه.

ومن هذه الحوافز المشجعة: اصطحاب الطفل إلى أحد المطاعم المفضلة أو إلى أحد المنتزهات أو أحد النوادي، وأحياناً قد يستجيب الطفل عند تشجيعك له بإعطائه مكافأة مادية عندما يستذكر دروسه جيداً، ومن الممكن أن تزيدي مصروفه الأسبوعي، أو تقدمي له قصة أو كتاباً يحبه، حسب تقدم مستواه بحيث تختلف المكافأة التي يتلقاها باختلاف درجاته.

-عند هبوط مستواه الدراسي يجب سحب الامتيازات والمكافآت فمثلاً يمنع من مشاهدة التلفزيون خلال أيام الأسبوع الدراسية - لأنه يعوقه عن استذكار دروسه -  فيجب أن تمنعيه من مشاهدة التلفزيون وممارسة ألعاب الفيديو منعاً باتاً (أي حتى أيام العطلة الأسبوعية والعطلات الأخرى)، أما بقية الامتيازات التي لا يستطيع أن يستغني عنها الطفل (مثل الهاتف أو الدراجة واللعب خارج المنزل وزيارة أصدقائه) فلا تمنعيها عنه إلا بصفة مؤقتة فقط، إلى أن تتحسن درجاته، أما الطفل الأصغر سناً الذي تأخر في مستواه الدراسي بشكل كبير، فيجب حجبه عن أصدقائه لمدة أسبوع أو أسبوعين حتى يتحسن مستواه.

- تجنبي العقاب الشديد لطفلك ؛ لأنك سوف تغضبيه منك ، فلا يسمع كلامك بعد ذلك ويفعل العكس تنفيساً عن غضبه، فقد يكون حرمانه من الاشتراك في الفرق الرياضية عقاب ظالم لأن مثل هذا الاشتراك قد يكون حافزاً قوياً يفقد بعده الإحساس بالتشجيع .


الدروس الخصوصية


وهي دروس كانت تعطي للطفل بشكل استثنائي وفي حالات استثنائية منها : -

- أن  يكون مستوى أداء الطفل بالمدرسة أقلّ من قدراته.

- أن يكون مستوى ذكاء الطفل متوسطاً أو أقل

- أن بكون مستوى تحصيله الدراسي أقل من أقرانه رغم عدم وجود إعاقات تعّليمية.

- أن يكون الطفل غير قادر علي عمل واجباته المدرسية أو المنزلية.

يقول بعض خبراء التربية إنَّ إكراه التلاميذ غير الراغبين في الدراسة على تلقى دروس إضافية أو توجيهية يمكن أن يكون ضاراً. وقد خلصت إحدى الدراسات بجامعة البريطانية إلى أنَّ إجبار التلاميذ على حضور الدروس الإضافية أو التوجيهية أو الاستشارية قد لا يساعدهم على تحقيق تقدم، بل قد يقود إلى عكس ما هو متوخى من هذه الدروس، ويجعلهم يتراجعون في الدراسة أكثر من السابق.

ويقول الدكتور عمر المفدى ـ رئيس قسم علم النفس بجامعة الملك سعود ـ : "إنَّ تشخيص التلميذ بأنَّه غبي يقوده إلى الاعتقاد بأنَّه كذلك، وهذا يثبط عزيمته ولا يشجعه لتحسين وضعه الدراسي".

ويرى فريق من خبراء التربية أن بعض الأطفال ينتهجون بعض العادات السيئة تجاه واجباتهم المنزلية، بسبب انشغالهم بمشاهدة برامج التلفزيون أو ألعاب الفيديو، وبعضهم قد ينصرف عن واجباته المدرسية لانغماسه في الرياضة، وآخرون يجدون صعوبة في عمل الواجبات المدرسية ويفضلون اللعب عليها. وعندما ينشغل الوالدان بهذا السلوك أكثر من اللازم ويضغطون على الطفل لتحسين أدائه؛ فقد يؤدي هذا إلى حدوث صراع القوة والسيطرة حول الواجبات المنزلية، فالطفل يرى الضغط الواقع من والديه عليه على أنه تهديد لاستقلاليته وحريته؛ فكلما زاد الضغط زادت مقاومته ورفضه، ويصبح تدني مستواه الدراسي الوسيلة المفضلة لديه ليؤكد بها استقلاليته عن والديه وعدم إذعانه لضغوطهما، وخير دليل على ذلك هو حصول الطفل على نتائج أسوأ في المواد التي يحصل فيها على أكبر قدر من المساعدة، وإذا استمر الوالدان في التدخل في واجبات الطفل المدرسية لسنوات عديدة ؛ يصبح الطفل عاجزاً عن أداء هذه الواجبات.



منقووووووول  للأمانة
*​


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا

موضوع رائع جدا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع مهم 
شكرا على المجهود


----------

